# Crimson Fist



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

New downloadable extract on the BL site -
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/free-horus-heresy.html


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bloody hell, that's got to be the shortest extract I've ever read.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say there have been shorter extracts on blogs, but it wasn't long. Hmm its a bit difficult to place exactly when this part takes place. Personally Im not the biggest fan of 1-person POV but I wont judge until Ive read it all.  I wonder what story Dan and Graham will deliver.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the art work, a lot. Although it kind of puts in doubt whether they had red helmets with a white line down the centre like they supposedly had during the crusade, oh well.

Are they using the Forgeworld boarding gear, like the shields etc?


----------

